# MINIMALISMO: Menos es más!!!



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El minimalismo es una corriente estética basada en la consigna 
"menos es más, ya que heos hablado de Mies Van der Rohe y Le Corbusier, no podemos dejar pasar el tema del minimalismo arquitectònico.

Espero pongan sus obras favoritas de este estilo... Primero algo de diseño habitacional e interiores.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Mi favorito de Mies es el Seagram's Building en NYC. Pero mas que el minimalismo, me gusta mucho la arquitectura racionalista, que busca que la forma se adapte a la función. De alguna manera es minimalista puesto que considera cualquier accesorio decorativo como fuera de lugar. 

Otro de mis favoritos de Mies está en Chicago, el 860 Lake Shore Drive.

Como $#@%^$#@ se postea una foto en estas paginas!!??? :bleep:


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Mi favorito de Mies es el Seagram Building en NYC. Pero mas que el minimalismo, me gusta mucho la arquitectura racionalista, que busca que la forma se adapte a la función. De alguna manera es minimalista puesto que considera cualquier accesorio decorativo como fuera de lugar. 

Otro de mis favoritos de Mies está en Chicago, el 860 Lake Shore Drive.

Como $#@%^$#@ se postea una foto en estas paginas!!??? :bleep:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

TOYO ITO
La torre de los vientos de Yokohama minimalismo puro. Es un caleidoscopio.

















jEAN NOUVEL
Fundaciòn CArtier









Philip Johnson
Gatehouse









Trump International Hotel and Tower 









885 Third Ave. "The Lipstick Building"































Ludwig Mies van der Rohe, Philip Johnson (interiors) and Kahn & Jacobs
THE SEAGRAM BUILDING


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Como $#@%^$#@ se postea una foto en estas paginas!!??? :bleep:


Revisa tus mensajes privados.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Mi favorito de Mies es el Seagram Building en NYC. Pero mas que el minimalismo, me gusta mucho la arquitectura racionalista, que busca que la forma se adapte a la función. De alguna manera es minimalista puesto que considera cualquier accesorio decorativo como fuera de lugar.
> 
> Otro de mis favoritos de Mies está en Chicago, el 860 Lake Shore Drive.
> 
> Como $#@%^$#@ se postea una foto en estas paginas!!??? :bleep:



el 860 Lake Shore Drive









Haber mejor amigo del foro, si las fotos son tuyas ve a www.photobucket.com y las guardas ahi. Si son bajadas de la red dale con el mousse en la techal derecha y andate a las propiedades copia el url y lo pegas en el foro entrando a reply to thread.

Ojalà te salga a mi tambièn se me hizo dificil al principio pero luego es facilito


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Rojo en DC: en el thread Imágenes de las Ciudades Peruanas, en Incascrapers, hay instrucciones para subir fotos.
Vane: las Torres Gemelas fueron quizá el máximo símbolo del minimalismo?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, actualmente son los rascacielos de oficinas los que en su mayoria hacen notable el concepto minimalista............

en ese caso mi favorito es el Lever House y Seagram de New York (bajo ese concepto)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como te das cuenta que esos edificios posteados por Vane pertenecen a la corriente minimalista.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

son en su mayoria edificios de oficinas, y estos tipos de edificios llevan consigo tendencia minimalista, la cual fue mucho mas notable cuando recien aparecio la novedad (Lever House y Seagram building en los 1940s y 50s)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Entonces quiere decir que la tendencia minimalista se aprecia en el interior, por que externamente algunos de esos edificios no marcan mucha diferencia.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> asi es, actualmente son los rascacielos de oficinas los que en su mayoria hacen notable el concepto minimalista............
> 
> en ese caso mi favorito es el Lever House y Seagram de New York (bajo ese concepto)


Alguien habia puesto una foto de un edificio en Pardo que es una replica del Lever House en NYC... donde esta?? No me habia dado cuenta de ese edificio, es el que esta al costado del Santa isabel de Pardo, no? Bravazo, que bestia la cantidad de buena arquitectura que hay Lima y uno ni cuenta... Bravo chicos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, esta en el thread PROTOTIPOS, postea ahi rojito !!!

lima tiene replicas interesantes de obras que son verdaderamente arquetipos por su vigencia y trascendencia a traves de las decadas o siglos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rojo en DC said:


> Alguien habia puesto una foto de un edificio en Pardo que es una replica del Lever House en NYC... donde esta?? No me habia dado cuenta de ese edificio, es el que esta al costado del Santa isabel de Pardo, no? Bravazo, que bestia la cantidad de buena arquitectura que hay Lima y uno ni cuenta... Bravo chicos!


Aqui una foto antigua


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aqui el mismo edificio, tomado por mi para el rojito en dc!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

igualito a este, el famoso lever house


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Pucha...se nota que esta super descuidado...pero debio haber sido un edificio bien chevere, de hecho una fiel copia...claro, aunque a menor escala, del Lever House.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es, el lever original tiene 25 pisos, el lever replica de lima tiene solo 15 pisos........

alla lo puedes ver Jota, en el thread de ARQUETIPOS, hay otras cosas interesantes como para extender el tema !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip claro, yo sabia que el Lever House tenia 25 pisos, pero no estaba seguro de la replica. Aver...estare ojeando esos threads.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que bueno que hagas estos threads, me doy cuenta que de arquitectura no sé ni miercoles, peor igual con esto se va aprendiendo algunas cosas. buena vane


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Entonces quiere decir que la tendencia minimalista se aprecia en el interior, por que externamente algunos de esos edificios no marcan mucha diferencia.


Para que puedan determinar el minimalismo arquitectonico que se usa mucho entre los años 50 y 90 podemos guiarnos por estas caracterìsticas:

Características:

1.- Abstracción
2.- Economía de lenguaje y medios 
3.- Producción y estandarización industrial 
4.- Uso literal de los materiales 
5.- Austeridad con ausencia de ornamentos 
6.- Purismo estructural y funcional 
7.- Orden 
8.- Geometría elemental rectilínea 
9.- Precisión en los acabados 
10.- Reducción y síntesis 
11.- Sencillez 
12.- Concentración 
13.- Protagonismo de las fachadas 
14.- Desmaterialización


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Minimalismo moderno*

EMBAJADA DE HOLANDA EN BERLING. PREMIO DE ARQUITECTURA MIES VAN DER ROHE 2005


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

vaya ! si que es todo un edificio super inteligente y super dotado !!!


----------

